# Price analogy that made me laugh!



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

I dont know how well this will translate over the water but I was reading a uk forum a thread about door hanging prices.

As usual the prices varied wildly but one of the higher priced lads defended his rates wit the following analogy;

"If you buy a pint of Fosters in a dirty glass in a Wetherspoons with a tramp next to you wetting himself you might pay £1.29 on a good day, buy a pint of Fosters watching the sun set in Cornwall and you might pay £3.00+. Both the same drink but I would happily pay the extra for the more enjoyable experience, some however would baulk at the extra cost and spend their afternoons standing in tramps p*ss."

Made me laugh and so very true!


----------



## ranteso (Nov 11, 2010)

You actually bring up a good point about prices and peoples perceived value of a product. 

It doesn't matter if you're selling a door or an ice cream cone. 

Selling is a mind game. Think about it, people will spend 5 bucks on an ice cream cone one day, and the next clip out a coupon, go to the grocery store and get three quarts for the same price of the cone.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I use to say you pay more for a coke if it's cold in a glass with ice.


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

It's like the line I heard about bicycle components, they can be cheap, light, or strong. Pick two.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I always say, "Hire the cheap guy, then call me when he fails you."


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Exlud said:


> It's like the line I heard about bicycle components, they can be cheap, light, or strong. Pick two.


Adjust that for the building trades:

Good, cheap, fast............ pick two.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Adjust that for the building trades:
> 
> Good, cheap, fast............ pick two.


"we may be slow, but at least we're expensive."


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

It's funny the way some folks justify their higher prices. Sometimes, the reason is completely legit, but, more times than not, it's a lot of hot air.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

"Because I can."


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

CarpenterSFO said:


> "Because I can."


The market determines "fair price." If the customer and the contractor are both willing at a specific price, the price and the agreement are fair. 

It really doesn't matter what that 1969 Oldsmobile cost you. If someone is willing to buy it for $24K and you are willing to sell it for that, then it's worth $24K. If the best you can get is $250 and you are willing to sell it for that, it's worth $250.

Charge what you can because by definition, that's what you're worth.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

It's also an age thing, 
when you are younger you tend to think "If i do this, this way and that, that way I could get it done in a day, as you get older and more cynical, after loosing money on hundreds of those 1 day jobs you finally realise it takes 2 days but you allow 3 to cover for the quieter days.
That is exactly what the price should be but you are getting compared to the youngsters that think they can do it in a day.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

carpenter uk said:


> It's also an age thing,
> when you are younger you tend to think "If i do this, this way and that, that way I could get it done in a day, as you get older and more cynical, after loosing money on hundreds of those 1 day jobs you finally realise it takes 2 days but you allow 3 to cover for the quieter days.
> That is exactly what the price should be but you are getting compared to the youngsters that think they can do it in a day.


Ya, vit yer best german accent......

"Ve get too soon oldt, undt too late shmart"


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

ranteso said:


> You actually bring up a good point about prices and peoples perceived value of a product.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you're selling a door or an ice cream cone.
> 
> Selling is a mind game. Think about it, people will spend 5 bucks on an ice cream cone one day, and the next clip out a coupon, go to the grocery store and get three quarts for the same price of the cone.


 The line about perceived value is really important.
It reminds me about the current discussion on this forum about subcontractors and their behavior,their tattoos,their piercings, their language etc.

If I sell job xyz to mr. homeowner, part of the price involves "perceived value"- I am simply not going to be involved with subs or employees that negatively impact that perceived value.
Stephen


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Mr Latone said:


> Ya, vit yer best german accent......
> 
> "Ve get too soon oldt, undt too late shmart"


 ain't that the TRUTH! ???

My father in law used to say "youth--it's wasted on the young"
stephen


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

value is value,
To me "perceived value", is like putting lipstick on a pig,
its still a pig.
The only reason IMO that people charge more for the same thing is, They wanna make more money, Thats it.
I think I am damn good at what I do and I can stand up to anyone that charges double, or triple.
Because they have an Ipod/phone and clean cloths and a new truck every year, does not make your perceived value more than anyone elses.
The Lipstick on a pig thing.
An honest days wages for an honest job seems to not apply anymore.
rake in as much as you can and bad mouth anyone thats does an honest wage tells me alot about the company.
Its strange that in one thread everybody deserves the most bang for the buck, and when it comes to tools, you look for the cheapest place you can and that makes ya feel good, who cares what they pay the employees.

When its their money, the only right choice is the highest, when its YOUR money,
anywhere you can save a buck.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

brunothedog said:


> value is value,
> To me "perceived value", is like putting lipstick on a pig,
> its still a pig.
> The only reason IMO that people charge more for the same thing is, They wanna make more money, Thats it.
> ...


Do you have a family to feed Bruno?


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

2 wifes, 4 kids


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just wondering man. The reason I ask is cause some guys try to make as much as they can for their family. But I know some are just plain greedy.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

I dis-agree about contractors in general being greedy
An honest days pay for an honest days work applies if you are an employee, but if you are self employed you have got to charge as much as you can without loosing the job. There are plenty of lean times to account for, jobs that go bad, equipment that fails, many hours spent every week at home doing the paper work, the constant dealing with al the calls and emails. you have got to be paid for this from somewhere

Yes you can work out your hourly rate based on previous years but that is still only a guess - who knows what is going to happen this year? 

I believe charge as much as you can and do the best job you can as fast as you can


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Bruno- there are MANY potential customers out there who "perceive value" in a multitude of things other than the actual workmanship.

Can a contractor meet the timetable, does the contractors work force scare the house wife?, do the employees look like they are on work release from the drunk tank?, can the contractor supply almost impossible to locate materials?, did the contractor make all the sales/estimating appointments perfectly on time?, does the contractor have a reputation for destroying the lawn? is the customer afraid to even let the subs/employees in the house?
this will apply in MANY areas of life

Haven't you ever seen a girl who is super hot- just really flips your switch to the "ON" position- but objectively isn't as pretty as the girl standing next to her?- the "hot girl" has something else that makes her a MUCH more desirable item?

also- once you have reached the point where you have no problem filling your days with an honest days work for an honest days pay- how do you determine who is "worthy " of your efforts ?- interest in the specific project is one way----- money to be earned additionally is another-and that money goes a loooooooong way to paying for all those things the UK Carpenter mentioned.
Stephen


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

The next girl is always hotter...


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I am greedy. and I will take either of the hot girls


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Anderson said:


> I am greedy. and I will take either of the hot girls


 you sound like a man with a plan trying to get some can:thumbup:


----------

